# IUI GIRLS TURNED IVF PART 42



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

New home my sweets

Wishing you all lots of luck.

Molly was pleased to read that you finally have your referrel through, sounds like he knowswhat hes talking about.

Linds, hope you are coping ok, the 2ww is awaful isn't it 

Love to all C x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Just heard that my friend has had a little girl today   (not the one who is having IVF obviously - although I wish it was that quick). 

She is another one of those - "oops I'm pregnant" people  aaarrrggghhhh but I am genuinely happy for her. Going home in a couple of weeks so hopefully I'll get to see them and get a cuddle for   .

Sorry - just had to share that with someone   .

D x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Candy – thx for the new thread xx

Hi Petal, Julie, KJ, CK, Jilly & everyone else who’s about today…..xx

Shazia – thinking of you    xx

Hi Jed – I haven’t been to the gym for moths if that makes you feel better xx

Catwoman – good luck for the blood tests tomorrow    xx

Linds – hang in there sweetie, I am sure it will all be worth it in the end    xx

Doods – lovely news about your friend’s baby.  And try not to worry about the follies (although I know that is easier said than done).  We are all different, so your experience will probably be very different to your friend's xx

Hi to Erica – is everything OK? Xx, Sarahjj, Moomin, Starr, Struthie, Lilly & anyone I have missed xx

Still at home, but have progressed from the bedroom to under a duvet in the lounge.  Scan’s at 10:30 tomorrow, hoping the cyst has gone  

Jo
xx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Jo -  for the scan tomorrow honey. Hope that nasty cyst has gone   and you can start stimming.    

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Jo - Good luck for tomorrow, hope that nasty cyst of yours has disappeared and you can make a start on your stimms

Shazia - sending you    

Kelly - Are you ok hun?  You've gone very quiet     

Erica - Hope you are ok

Julie - Hope you are not working too hard!  

Candy - Thanks for the new thread, how is Jacob?

Jed - I also belong to a gym but have not been since November and now using my IVF treatment as my excuse!  It seems to work!!!

Catwoman - Hope all goes well for you tomorrow, hate having bloods taken, I am always the one who wants to pass out afterwards!!!

Doods - Congrats to your friend and her baby, my friend is due in about 6 weeks now.

Big hello to everyone esle that I have missed.  Had a nice meal out last night but exhausted today, not helped by having a late night last night and having to be at work for 6am this morning, only on day 3 of 11 day!!!!  

Have my second scan this evening, really hope the stimming is working, have had a bloated belly today.  So will try and pop back later when I get home to let you all know how it went.

Right off to have a shower now to see if that will wake me up, as right now I just want to curl up in a little ball and go to sleep!!!!

Take care

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*  IUI Girls Turned IVF   * ​
*  Special luv'n'hugs    *​
Holly -  
Jillypops -  
Linds - ​
 *  IVF Graduates   * ​
Morgan - BFP - Robin & Oliver born 08/04/05 6lb7oz & 7lb10oz   
Candy - BFP Nov 04 Jacob Edward born 08/07/05 7lb 8oz  
Megan35 - BFP Dec 04 Baby girl 15/09/05  
LoubyLou - Natural BFP Feb 05 Katie Rose born 19/10/05 
AussieMeg - BFP March 05 Connor & Rhauri born 26/10/05 2.73kg & 2.45kg  
Purpleal - BFP March 05 Tayla Rae born 28/10/05 7lb 6oz 

DebbieA - FET BFP with Twins !! April 05 - EDD 15/12/05 ?? 
Triciah - BFP April 04 - Shona born 6/12/05 6lbs  
Jellyhead-Kaden Jonathon & Harley Kristopher born 12th Jan 5lb 10oz & 5lb 13oz   
KarenC - Euan and Ryan born 12th jan 2006  

Welshy - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 05/02/06

KimE - Natural BFP June 05 - EDD 24/02/06

Fergie - BFP!!! July 05 -EDD 28/03/06

Jane12 - BFP with twins!!! Sept 05

Billie - Natural BFP Aug 05 - EDD 18/04/06

Ajax - BFP with twins!!! Oct 05 - EDD 18/06/06

VIL & Moosey- BPF Nov 05!!! EDD 31/07/06

Cathy - BFP with twins!!! Nov 05 EDD 08/08/06 
Manda - BPF Dec 05!!! Stay put little one(s)  ​
*  IVF Students    *​

Shazia - 

Jodsterrun - 2ww 

Doods28 - E/C Thursday 9th Feb 

Moomin - stimming 

Jo9 - stimming 

Sarahjj - stimming 

Struthie - D/R ​
*  IVF Recruits   * ​
Liz - FET in Jan 
Kelly - Starting IVF egg share Jan 
Mez - On the waiting list 
Starr - Waiting to start 
Murtle - Trying again soon 
Aliso1 - ivf screening 26th Jan
Northern Sky - Starting ivf soon 
Catwoman - Trying again April 06 
Chantelle - trying again in Feb 
Bronte - Starting DIVF soon 
Petal B - Starting ICSI soon 
Jodi - starting bloods for FET 23rd Jan 2006
JED - 2nd IVF March 2006​
*Special babydust to ladies taking time out *   ​
ERIKA
Aliday
Bobble
Abby Carter
Sicknote
Nightnurse
Alessandra
Jessygirl
DebbieB 
Vaso
Lilly
CK6
Jess P
Mizz Gizz
Rachel 
Eire
**********​


----------



## jess p (Sep 25, 2004)

Hi lovely ladies,

Just trying to catch up on all your news while I've got a few minutes before DH gets home!

Shazia - good luck with your 2 embies - got everything crossed for you!!    

Catwoman - not chatted with you for ages my little cycle buddy! How are you these days?  Hope the bloods are ok!  See you're going for more ivf in April - just found out today we should get our NHS go in May/June.

Was bit gutted that it's not sooner but at least it's free & it will give me a few more months to shift a few pounds so I'm in top baby producing form!!!

Just found out today that one of the parents at school is expecting her 3rd child "We weren't going to have any more but I was just so broody it happened straight away"!!! Grrrrrr... really pleased for her but why is it so damn easy for some people?!

Julie, how are you? Still munching tons of chocolate? Hope so!

Jilly - how are you?  Hope you've had a bit of a rest & tons of tlc recently.  Are you going to have another iui?

Good luck to anyone on the 2ww - hope it flies by & I'd love to see a few more BFPs!

Lots of love Jess xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Just a quick one.....

just got back from my scan, and only have 4 or 5 follies on one ovary and nothing on the other, consultant was a bit disappointed considering I responded so well on the IUI.  He has increased my Puregon from 250iu to 400 iu (now on 4 times the amount I had for my IUI) and have another scan on Saturday morning... but he is not worried at the moment as we have plenty of time still.  At least the down regging injection has done its stuff!!!!!  

Off to get some tea now as I am hungry!!!


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Moomin - hope the stimming going OK and those follies get going   Good luck for your next scan.

Jo & Julie - thanks for your advice. Jo - hope that you are feeling better. Good luck for tomorrow   

Shazia - hope all went OK today   

Doods - hope you are staying relaxed. Enjoy your facial & accu!!

Claire - good luck for tomorrow  

Hi to everyone else

Sarahjj
x


----------



## murtle (Feb 13, 2004)

Moomin - Well down with the follies. I hope the increase in Puregon gives you a few more to play with.    

Linds - Not long now. Keepining everything crossed for you      

Shazia - I hope all went well today. Good luck for the 2ww.    

Julie - I hope you have a good night out.   to the headache

Jess - Why oh why oh why! Its just not fair.  

Jo - Best of luck for the scan tomorrow  

Erica - I hope everything is ok with you  

Jilly -    

Doods and Sarah - I hope the down regging is going well for you both  

 &   to Lilly. You are doing a fab job with the list. Thank you.

Thanks everyone for the birthday wishes. I had a smashing day - lots of pampering. Just what I deserved  

luv'n'hugs
Murtle
xxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning all,

How are we on this lovely Thursday morning? I'm quite chirpy this morning so I guess the facial must have done the trick   - well that and fact that I have this afternoon off for my scan and accupuncture.

Still a bit worried about the scan, but I now feel like I have two bags of lead shot in my belly so hopefully that is a good sign for lots of juicy follies. Plan to go to Starbucks for a decaff cappucino and a maple pecan slice to celebrate/commisserate then some retail therapy as I need an outfit for a friends wedding in a couple of weeks.

Moomin honey, I hope the extra dose means you have a sprint finish and loads of lovely eggs for EC  . My friend has her second scan today after having her dose increased so hopefully it will be good news.

Jo - Hope you have the go ahead for stimming today   .

Julie - glad you had a good night but   to those headaches! Hope that is the last of them hon.

Jess - good to *see* you.

Big   and   to Lilly, Sarah, Candy, Molly, Holly, Kelly (where are you?), Jillypops, Murtle and everyone else.

PS. My friend called her little girl Lilly!


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

PPS.   CANDY


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just written a huge post and then pressed some stupid button and lost the lot. SO ANNOYED!!!!!!! Will try again but HUGE apologies to anyone I have forgotten.

                                                    
To you all for all your lovely messages  and thoughts, made me quite tearful actually. You're all so gorgeous.

Jilly, hows things lovely? Hope you and dh are happy with the decisions you have made and that things are looking brighter in Jillypooland xxx

Julie, glad you had a good night out, its  nice to be able to forget for a while and and just go mad so good for you sweetie   

Lilly thank you sweetie for the new list, hope alls good with you.

Linds sending you huge amounts of       for the rest of your  

KJ   hope ur ok and you enjoyed Max's birthday. Is Caleb getting anybetter in the BIG car??   

Caroline can't believe we're on the 2ww together!! How u feeling? Hope little ones better now   

Murtle glad you had a good birthday and theres no reason why the pampering has to stop.......!!!

Moomin try not to worry about the 5 follies, thats still an good number. Hopefully the increased dosage with kick start the other ovary out of slumber land and on its way. sending lots of     

Kelly, WHERE ARE YOUOOOOOOOOOOOOO?

Sarahjj hows things sweetie? U ok?

Jess so nice to see you back and great news about the nhs. It will come round soon enough don't you worryxxx

Catwoman 10 vials of blood      goodness me, sure you're going to the hospital and not some crypt where theres some vampire lurking....eeeek!!!!! GOOD LUCK SWEETPEAXXXXXX

Doods28 lovely news about your friends little girl and a lovely name too. Hows things with you hun? 

Jo hope the stimming is still going according to plan, lots of


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Just pressed another button but luckily didn't lose it this time, this is what comes of typing on the laptop in bed!!!!!

Anyway, to continue.........................

If I have missed anybody off I am obviously not in my right mind and am truly sorry!

Yesterday went really well, no problem at all with the transfer. We ad two lovely embies one 4 cell grade 1/2 and one 3 cell grade 2 so they were very happy with that. Am taking it very easy for the next couple of days. Am very lucky as have taken next week off work and the week after that its half term so won't be bac at work til the 20th (Toby's birthday!!). This also means that by then we will know the outcome as test day is the 15th.

Once again ladies thank you all for being so supportive and trulu truly lovely. 

Shazia xxxxxxx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Doods28 - Good news about your friend and her little girl. How is the stimming going? Good luck for your scan today 

Catwoman - good luck for the bloods today 

Jo9 - Good luck for your scan today 

Moomin05 - here is a follie dance for you to help more nice juicy follies grow. Of course the meds being put up will help to!

             

Jess p - May/June will be here before you know it 

********** - I am fine hun, thanx for asking. I hope your head is feeling better now 

Shazia - I am glat to hear everything went well yesterday 

​CANDY​


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Candy…hope it’s a good one xx
Hi Moomin –    & well done for the follies – I’m sure increasing the dose will help them along too xx
Hi Sarah - hope you are OK.  Has the spotting stopped.  Hopefully do our usual catch up this evening xx
Hi Murtle – glad you had a good birthday...as you say, just what you deserved xx
Julie – so pleased you had such a good night out   …sounds like just the tonic you needed xx
Doods –    good luck for the scan….you go girl, hit them shops….xx
Shazia – great news on the ET....keeping everything crossed for you    xx
Hi Jilly – enjoy the ‘au natural’….much more fun   xx
Hi Lilly – how is the slimming going sweetie...hope you are ok xx
Hi Erica - hope you are OK xx

Had my scan earlier – the cyst is still there but has shrunk slightly so I had my first stimming jab from the nurse…blimey!!!  She showed me what to do and I was all prepared to do the jab myself, but I went a bit woooo (think it was the sight of the needle) so she had to do it!  She wasn’t 100% happy starting me off with this cold/flu thing, but I said I wanted to get going.  So in both an attempt to get better & give this stimming the best chance of working, I’m going to write this week off and go back to work on Monday.

Love to Starr, Jess, Jo Jed, Linds, Catwoman, Molly and anyone I may have missed off xx

Feeling a bit homesick as there’s a house-hunting programme on the telly and it’s in Torbay….


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Thx Julie - sorry to hear you've been landed with reception chores xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

enough excitment for one day....off for an afternoon nap...laters     xxx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)




----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Hiya girls   
I'm going to try & catch up now but my head is all over the place (a bit like Jillys   ) so apologies for anyone I miss out or things I get wrong   
Sarah - Hope the spotting has stopped & I believe it is nothing to worry about when d/r   
Julie - Will get to pm you.............eventually poppet    Chinese sounded yummy &   to receptionist for being off AGAIN!! Hope your headache has gone & that you are feeling better.
Jo - Good to hear appt went well   cyst has shrunk & you have started stimming. Hope you're feeling better   & you should have stayed in last night silly girl...............hope you wore your vest!! A point was a great result though wasn't it   
Jilly - Manchester WHO      (one for each goal you let in last night. I'm still chuckling at the other night too you daft bint   At least you will get a phone bill this month as you actually managed to make a call!!
Shazia -     embies sound great, you take it easy for the next 2 weeks, precious cargo onboard.
Petal -   Hiya hun, you ok? Hope DH isn't hogging the pc again.
JED - Have you gone back to the gym yet?   I went back 2 weeks ago having done nothing for 9 weeks because of IVF & Xmas & it nearly killed me. I do feel much better for getting off my fat  & doing something mind you.
Linds -   not long to go now.
Moomin - I'm sure the increased dose will bring those follies on a treat    & good luck for your scan on Saturday. Hope your mom is ok.
Catwoman -     for all those blood tests today. At least it's another step nearer to your next tx mate.
Lilly - Hope you're ok   & thank you for the new list.
Murtle - Glad you had a lovely day & of course you deserved the pampering   
Doods - Bet you can't wait for a munch of your friends new baby   Hope scan & acupuncture go well today.
Molly -       
Holly -       
Caroline -     here's to Valentines Day  
Candy -    
Jess - Great to see you back   & we are hoping to do our next tx May/June time so maybe we could be   buddies. 

Love & luck to everyone else   

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Right girls a brief catch up on my news.

First of all my sister goes for her results next week following the removal of her skin cancer. She'll find out if she needs chemo so please God she doesn't & she gets the all clear     & can move on from this awful episode. She has handled the whole thing brilliantly but it doesn't stop us all from worrying about her & being desperate to hear her get good news.

Work announced last week that they have lost their major contract which they have held for 7 years. It means redundancies   including my own office, accounts. I'm not safe myself & staff will be finished during Feb & Mar. Obviously it's a very worrying time & right when I don't need it with tx etc   If I'm lucky enough to keep my job, I will still have to make some of my girls redunadant which really hurts. They are a great bunch & I consider them all as friends as well as staff. The atmoshere at work totally changed when the announcement was made last Thursday & won't improve, it will only get worse. I was made redundant 6 years ago when my workplace re-located to Manchester & I chose not to move with them so I do know what's coming & how it all feels & effects everyone   

DF's posting is up at the end of March, it was a 2 year UK posting to do fertility tx & here we are 2 years later having done 9 months Clomid   , 3 IUI's & 1 IVF & are still no nearer to getting our dream. He has applied for an extension but they seem to be farting about giving him an answer. Now they want letters from the hospital stating what tx we have had, what tx we are going to have & all about my dodgey smear etc   I wouldn't mind but it's all personal to me & none of their business really. If it keeps him home for longer I don't mind   it's just that everyone seems to make things as difficult as they can.

As far at the smear goes, having had the biopsy on the 9th I still hadn't had a letter until yesterday & that wasn't any help. I think it's really poor & I'm not happy that they have been so half soaked about something so important. Anyway when I saw my cons last week to talk over my failed IVF & future tx he looked up my results for me. I have got to have some more of the cervix removed under a local. He explained the procedure & drew diagrams so I understood everything. That's ok but I just want them to sort it now as I can't move on with fertility tx until the Colposcopy have sorted me out   I phoned them today & spoke to a righ snotty cow who said I will be written to when they have my results. I told her that my results were on file & my cons had explained them to me last Thu but she was really rude & wasn't having any of it. She said I had to be told by Colposcopy, not my cons & that I didn't know I needed tx until I was told by them   Everytime I mentioned my cons she said "like I said you will be written to" & then I told her how it was interferring with my fertility tx &  you've guessed it she said "like I said you will be written to". The letter yesterday which said dictated on the 9th, typed on the 25th & I got it yesterday.......the 1st   just said you had a biopsy taken on the 9th, well funnily enough I knew that because I was there   if you need further tx we will be in touch. Great.....................but when. It's taken nearly 4 weeks to tell me I had a biopsy!!

Right moan over..........................sorry   but feeling a tad down & like there is plenty on my plate at the moment. It will all sort itself out I know, but it all seems to happening at the same time, always the way eh    

On a     note my cons appt last Thu went well. He was great & went through my IUI's & IVF, results & reactions etc. He suggests that next time we do IVF/ICSI so if I produced 12 eggs, 6 go to IVF 6 to ICSI. Me & DF are happy with that & would like to try again May time   My cons sees no problems & said that my FSH & LH levels are great, I ov naturally & produce my own eggs, DF's   is fine so "it really could happen at any time". I just smiled when he said that.

So that's my news for now. I've got a meeting with my boss tomorrow so I'm hoping to find out a bit more about the redundancies so keep your fingers crossed for me.

Erica.xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Erica – what a pile of absolute pants.
I can’t believe they let such unhelpful, inconsiderate people like that silly woman work in the health industry….it makes me so   
Is there any way you can speak to the cons directly to move things along?  Or if not can you speak to a patient care group or association about the delay?  I made a complaint last year to the Priory & the cons   called me back within minutes.
I’ve got everything crossed for your sister    – hoping for good news for you & your family.
What a pain in the **** with applying for DF’s extension…it does sound intrusive, but as you say if it gets him the extension in the long run… 
All that and redundancies too   ….we seem to go thru it every year, and it never gets any easier.  
More to say, but will pm you sweetie
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Oh Jilly, Jilly, Jilly ....  Man Utd ?


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo & Julie
Thank you lovelies   I feel like such a moaner   but really do appreciate your thoughts & wishes. There's such a lot going on at the moment I don't know whether I'm on my  or my elbow.

Have just made an appt with my GP. The letter I got yesterday was actually just a copy of one that was sent to my GP   so I'm going to chase it from a different angle. I know the GP's at my surgery understand my position & the need to move on with my fertility tx. And guess what.................I can't get in until Monday 13th, you've got to   haven't you. I don't mind I know they'll fight my corner with Colposcopy so it's worth it.

  ladies have a lovely evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jo 
Didn't you know that Man Utd fans   don't actually come from Manchester   

I'm pretty surprised   that the premiership has reached Jillys field really. Maybe she has just got a crush on Shrek


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)




----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Well she does look like Princess Fiona     

  Back at ya!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

with all this [email protected] going on all around us, you still make me   xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Evening everyone

First of all I will apologise if none of this makes sense but I am so tired tonight I am struggling to stay awake! 

Erica - What a pants time you are having... I to got made redundant last year, just as we were about to embark on our fertility treatment ..... I really hope everything works out for you, fingers crossed for your sister as well.  It is so nice when you get a GP who is on your side, ours is very much like that, and if she ever moved I think we would have to follow her!!!      

Jo9 -       you are on your way at last, glad to hear that your cyst has shrunk abit.... hope you are feeling better soon

Kelly - Hurry up and get that computer fixed soon, we are all missing you.  Good to hear that you are ok thanks for the text messages - not long now until you start your treatment   

Shazia - how are you doing Hun?    

Lilly2k3 - thanks for the follie dance, I hope more have developed before my next scan, feeling bloated at the moment, jeans are starting to feel tight and uncomfortable.  Got another big dose tonight      

Candy - Hope you are having a good birthday   

Julie - Glad to hear that you had a good time last night, and the headache has cleared

Jilly - Hope you are ok?  Erica not picking on you too much I hope        

Big hello to everyone else that I have missed, brain too tired to think!!

Watching Seaside rescue and the India Juliet helecopter is based in the air field next door to us and flies over our house most days, just seen our house on TV!!!!!!

I will be back in the morning and will try and catch up with everyone else then.

Stimming is going ok, apart from the fact I can't wear my jeans at the moment and live in my trackie bottoms when I get home from work, as they are more comfortable.  I am shocked at the amount of Puregon I am pumping into me, but I am sure it will be worth it in the end!!!

Love to you all        

Moomin
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin - how fab to see your own house on the telly!  
I'm on a largish dose too, so I'd better get the trackies washed & ready.
Make sure you get a good sleep xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Will do    

What are you on for stimming?


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Menopur - 4 vials (if that's what you call it!)
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Ouch.... I am on 400 iu of Puregon..... 4 times more than what I was on for my second IUI!!!!!


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

have had some strange tummy pains this evening.....


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Jo - glad the scan went well today. Pleased for you that the cyst is shrinking and you've started stimming    Hope you are soon over your flu and tummy pains    
I've been feeling better thanks, and spotting seems to have stopped now  

Moomin - glad your stimming is going OK. Good luck with all those jabs   (I'm not looking forward to them!!).

Erica - what a horrible time for you hun   Hope that your sister gets good news. Take care  

Hello to everyone else

Sarahjj
x


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hello my lovelies,

Moomin -  It's early days yet, here's hoping that your follies will have a huge growth spurt with all that extra Puregon.  Here's a little follie dance to help them along     

Julie - glad to hear you had a great night the other night, you deserved it!  I know what you mean about having friends that talk baby talk all the time, most of my friends have kids and even though they know about the tx, they can't help talking about their little ones.  I don't begrudge it (well ok, sometimes I do!) but it is so nice to go out with someone with no children for a change!

Doods - Hope your scan goes OK!  Enjoy your shopping and Starbucks!!!

Shazia - good luck for your 2ww hun and look after those precious embies!!  

Jilly - how are you going mate? IUI again in a few months sounds like a good plan but hopefully all your natural BMS will work and you won't need the IUI.  

Jo - YAY!!! I bet you're so happy to be stimming at last!!!  Hope you are feeling a bit better now.

Erica - gosh, you've got so much going on hunny  .  I so hope that your sister gets the all clear and what a terrible anxious time for you with the redundancies going on!  I really sympathise with you about the downright rude and frustrating hospital staff - I think they must need a degree in how to p*ss people off before working at those places!!!  I really hope you manage to get your info out from them soon.

Linds - how are you going on your 2ww babe?  You must be going   by now!!  Sending you lots of     vibes for testing day!!!!!!!!

BIG HELLO to Jodi, Murtle, Kelly, Sarah, Lilly, Rachel and everyone else!

I had such a nightmare last night.  I'm absolutely TERRIFIED of  and usually if I see one my dh gets rid of it for me but he's away at the moment and last night I had a HUGE huntsman spider on the ceiling (huntsmans are about the size of your hand - they're huge!) so I totally freaked out and cried and carried on (by this time it was already nearly midnight) and so I opened the door to try to shoo it out but my 2 kittens ran outside (they're not allowed outside) so I spent the next 20 mins trying to get them back inside and so locked them in the bedroom but by the time I had got the spider out (by throwing loads of books at it!) I went to get the cats out and they had gone to the toilet on my bed!!!! So I had to wash and change the sheets and by the time I got to bed it was nearly 1am!!  Not happy!

Anyway, that's enough rambling from me. Have a great weekend everyone!!!!!!!!

Love Jo xxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Julie - Hope the paracetamol have kicked in and the headache is feeling better..... poor you getting so many this week.... hope you feel better soon.     

Jed - I would have had an eppie fit if that had of been me..... I freak big time with spiders and the bigger they are the worse I am...... makes me cringe just thinking about them     

JO - How's the stimming going?    

Erica - Hope your meeting goes ok today and you are able to get some more answers.... thinking of you    

Sarahjj - Glad the spotting has eased.  Hope you are ok?

Doods - How was the scan?  And starbucks.... love Starbucks coffee!!!  Yum yum

Shazia - How are you feeling?           

Feeling ok today, drinking loads of water.... trying to be good and drink my 2 litres a day!!!!!  Getting some twinges today, so hope those follies are developing and growing..... really hope to have some more when I go back for my scan in the morning.  Blimey this is so much harder than the IUI, but at least I have you lot to keep me          

Update on my mum, she has had to go back to her GP again this week, for the second time as her heart is still playing silly buggers.  They have put her on Warfarin for 3 months to see if that will help, and her GP is getting her an urgent appointment with her local cardiologist in Gloucester.  The after care from the hospital in Oxford has been pants and my father is so angry about it all, his company are paying a lot of money for the private health care insurance and the back up isn;t there for my mum when she needs it, she has been left on her own to deal with this.  I get more back up from my consultant for a relatively minor thing compared to my mums heart surgery... better stop now otherwise I will be ranting on         

Right better go and get my tea ready to take to work for this afternoon, working 2pm -10pm today, had a nice lie in this morning.

Have a good weekend everyone and catch up with you tomorrow once I get back from my scan

Love to you all

Moomin

xxxxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Quick hello to all.

Slept in til 10:30 today so feeling a bit dazed & confused at the moment.

Hi Jo Jed – I’m not too bad with spiders but think I would have freaked if I’d seen a huntsman   I had to share an outside loo in the depths of NSW with a red back once…not nice xx

Hi Julie –   getting there thx…hope there’s no reception duty for you today.  Hope that nasty headache goes xx

Hi Moomin – so sorry to hear that your Mum isn’t feeling brilliant.  It is shocking that she has just been left to it  
I’m not surprised you & your Dad aren’t happy about it.  Hopefully the GP will sort that appt for you, and get your Mum back on the road to recovery xx

To be honest I’m absolutely pooping myself   about the injection tonight…what if I mix it up wrong, or I get too much air in the needle…plus it hurt a bit yesterday when the nurse did it.  I would feel a lot better if DH was here, but he won’t be back from London til 8pm as he has an important meeting.  Bless him though, he did say he would call me at 6pm to be there on the phone  

Love to Sarah, Erica, Jilly, Shazia, Starr, Catwoman, Molly, Linds, Doods, Struthie, Lilly, Candy & all xx

Jo
xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Moomin - Wishing for lots of juicy fat follies tomorrow     Sorry to hear about the way your mom has been treated no wonder you are mad   but wishing her a continued speedy recovery.
Jo -   with your injection, you'll be fine. I'm not far from you so if you need any help just let me know   
Sarah - Hope you're ok & have you started stimming yet?   
JED -  OMG   I would have passed out or pooped myself. I hate spiders ugh! Couldn't help but laugh at the whole story though   
Julie    you take care bud.
Jilly -     you're very naughty when I'm not around. Will have to get a computer at home so I can keep an eye on you. I bet you sang "the only way is up" whilst you typed it   didn't you. Cream is working well, couldn't get served in the outdoor last night, not old enough to 

Love & luck to everyone else    

Erica.xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Hi girls,

Just a quick check in as I am about to have my bath.

Jo9 – You will be fine with the jab tonight I am sure  

ERIKA –   Sending you cyber hugs for all that is going on with you at the moment .I have my fingers crossed for your sister  

Moomin05 – Good luck for your scan tomorrow  

I am off now, I can hear the bubbles calling 
Have a good weekend everyone


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Erica - have pm'd you back you diamond you xx  

Lilly - enjoy those bubbles xx  

Jo
xx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Have just done my stimming jab...I was so rubbish putting it together, pathetic really as I nearly started to panic...but it was just that the nurse said to hold the end of the syringe whilst drawing back the fluid to avoid getting air in & I just didn't seem to have enough hands   
I have come away with a slight war wound as I cut my finger with a needle tip when swapping the needles over... ....just hope I'd done the jab right and the stimming does work (is there a wrong way??) xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi 

Jo - glad you managed the stimming jab OK in the end, even with the war wounds! Hope you are feeling OK   

Hi Lilly, hope you enjoy your nice relaxing bath. Have a good weekend  

Erica - hope things start improving for you now after your horrible time   

Moomin - Good luck with the scan tomorrow    Hope your Mum is OK too  

Julie - hope your head is feeling a  bit better now hun   Take care.

Jed - how horrible- I hate spiders too. Hope those kittens are behaving   

 everyone else. Hope you have a good weekend.
My baseline scan is on Monday  - so will hopefully be stimming then!

Sarahjj
x


----------



## linds (Dec 24, 2003)

Hi guys, just a quickie from me to say that nasty cow AF  arrived today 

Had a tearful moment at work and came home early.  DH being fantastic as ever and I've got a big bag of chocolate next to the sofa.

We're hoping to do another egg share with ICSI around April time.


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Linds - I am so sorry


----------



## Candy (Mar 8, 2004)

Linds    glad DH looking after you, what would we do without them x


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Linds - so sorry to hear your news.  Thinking of you hun   xx
Cuddles from DH and chocolate sound just the trick xx


----------



## MollyW (May 5, 2004)

Linds    So sorry sweetie. Take it easy with your lovely DH.
Love Molly


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

oh Linds - so sorry hunny  your dh sounds like a true star..snuggle up tight with him this weekend 

kj x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Linds - I am sorry    

well I have just got back from scan and I now have 12-13 follies - yippee!!!!  2 are going to be past their sell by date (consultants words) as these were the 2 that started on the lower dose of Puregon, he is keeping me on the higher dose of Puregon and now hoping for egg collection to be on 13th February.

Next scan is on Thursday at 9.15am 

Feel so much happier today knowing that both ovaries are producing nicely!!!!  

Right better go and get things sorted as working a late shift today!  Lovely on a Saturday night!!

Have a good weekend


----------



## keemjay (Jan 19, 2004)

moomin...thats great news

kj x


----------



## shazia (May 24, 2005)

Linds sweetheart am so sorry to read your news  

     

Shazia xxx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

So sorry Linds      
I'm thinking of you.

Moomin - good news about your follies. Good luck for your next scan  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## *looby* (Jun 14, 2004)

Linds & Dh 

Words dont quite cover it   

Hope you enjoyed that chocolate  

Love to all,
Looby
xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Moomin - congrats on the follies.
Great news xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

*Moomin05 - That is great news about your follies * 

  *GROW FOLLIES GROW*


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Boo,

I am officially back !!! I have missed you guys sssssooooo much,I started to get the shakes and everything.Computer totally conked out on us and its taken a week for my BIL to fix it. I even went to the library for a computer slot and I was sitting in between two blokes and when I typed in FF it came up in huge old biddy print so didnt have much luck catching up.

Nothing really new from us,we are just waiting for our invoice for drugs and then waiting for af,af is due thurs or any day after that so will just have to wait.

We have made huge progress with Oli this week as he has always been a problem sleeper and it used to be so hard getting him to bed,he wouldnt fall asleep unless you read loads of books and wouldnt let you leave the room,so we literally had to read him to sleep. So this week I exolained that we were going to try reading just 3 books and then leaving the light on and see if he would sleep on his own and I am glad to say it worked all last week,so we took him out for the day today to the National Railway Museum.So michael is going to go and read the 3 stories and we are gonna chill and have a fat chinese  

Missed you all so much and have to admit that I have not had chance to catch up on you all,but here are a few personals,promise to catch up later this week

hugs to all

moomin-wow follie queen    chuffed to bits for you,wont be long now.

erica-flippin heck,sounds like you have a lot on at the mo,thinking of you loads  

Shazia- cant believe i missed everything and that your now on your 2ww,loads of sticky vibes coming your way,you have done so well hunny,be proud of yourself    

Linds-so sorry af got you hunny,just dont know what to say,hope this big hug helps  

Right I am off to put my pjs on and call the chinese which by the way,knows exactly what I want to order and where I live just by my voice-NOT GOOD  
Love to all

Kelly


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey All

Just got back from  a fab but very tiring and cold -5   brrr weekend with mickey, minnie, and loads more.

Will do a proper catch up 2morrow but wanted to say to Linds so sorry honey. i was really hoping that your little fighter was gonna go all the way xxxxxxxxx thinking of you xxxxxx

Off to bed now  


S xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Linds - I'm so sorry honey,yhope your dp is giving you lots of cuddles xxx

Julie - sorry to hear your news too,what a double blow xxx


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hello All

Quick    to Sarah for your scan tomorrow - I'll be just down the road thinking of you sweetie xx
Julie - thought about you last night, hope it went OK.  Remember, no 1   xx
Starr -   glad you had a lovely weekend xx
Hi Struthie -   hope you are OK xx
 Welcome back Kel ! xx
Linds - hope you are doing OK   xx

 to Erica, Moomin, Jilly, Shazia, Doods, Lilly, Jed and all you lovely ladies.

Jo
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi Jo 

Thanks yes I am feeling human again today,have been ill since last Monday,made it to my friends dads funeral on Wednesday but then finally succumbed to flu.

Today has been a very   day today though,won't bore you all with it,same old story thats all I will say
Should be used to it after all these years.

Right I'm off,take care everyone xxx


----------



## JED (Dec 16, 2004)

Hi everyone,

Julie – I’m so sorry to hear about you and your dh’s redundancies – when it rains it pours hey hun.  I’m sure it is the last thing you needed after everything that has happened these past few months.  Sending you lots of  

Moomin – great news about the follies!!!!  My follie dance must have worked (or the extra dose of Puregon – one or the other)  

Linds – oh sweets, it’s so hard isn’t it.  I got a BFN a few weeks ago and it’s a horrible feeling isn’t it.  Glad to hear your dh is being lovely and supportive.

Jo – glad to hear your injection went ok, even though there were a few injuries along the way!  They get easier as you go along honestly.

Lilly – a bath sounds great!  Our house doesn’t have a bath unfortunately but I’m really going to miss that when weather gets colder.

Sarah – all the best of luck for your baseline scan today!!! Hoping you get the go ahead to start stimming!

Kelly – hooray! You’re back! Glad to hear Ollie is settling a little easier now – enjoy your Chinese!!!

Big hello to Starr, Struthie, Jodi (where are you?), Murtle, Rachel, Erica, Candy and anyone I’ve missed.

Had a quiet weekend with dh being away, just had lots of coffee’s in café’s and did lots of shopping.  Met up with my aunt and her 2 year old boy – she is on her 4th IVF attempt since having him and we had a good old moan about the whole thing.

Well, am off to go for a run (yes I’m being good – I have a beach holiday coming up!!!)

Lots of love, Jo x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Linds
So sorry to read your news hunny.
              
Hope you're having lots of cuddles with that fab DH of yours & polishing off that chocolate. Take care & April isn't too far away     

Erica.xx


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Lilly - Hope you're ok & enjoyed that relaxing soak   
Jo - Anytime hun   you know where I am if ever you need me. Glad the injection went well, you are always nervous the 1st time & then it just becomes routine   
Sarah -   for scan today & fingers crossed that you get the go ahead for stimming.
Linds - A few more     for you I think.
Molly - You ok sweetpea?    
Moomin -   great news on your follies, go girl & good luck for Thursday.
Shazia - Hope all is well on the   
Kelly - Bet you're chuffed to have your computer back   it's horrible when you can't access the site isn't it. Hoping   arrives soon & your tx cycle can begin.
Starr - No doubt you had a fantastic time   despite the cold weather, can't wait to hear all about it.
Julie - Pm on it's way mate    
Struthie -   hope you feel better soon.
JED - Hope you enjoyed your run   
Kj -    
Jilly - Any signs of purple sick this morning?   Hope you had a great time last night  

Lots of love to everyone not mentioned.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Starr-glad you had a nice time!! tx is nearly here  good luck hunny!!

Julie-what terrible news about you and dp  really hope you can both find nice jobs soon hunny

struthie-sorry to hear your not feeling well  sorry if this is a daft question but I have been awol for a bit but when do you start this tx cycle??

Moomin-how you doing hunny any horris side effects??

Linds-hope your ok,thinking of you loads 

Erica-how are you lately??

Jo-sounds like you had a nice weekend,glad you had a good moan about ivf,always helps

big hello's to catwoman,babyfish,molly,kj,candy and all you other lovlies!!

Its so nice to have the computer back 

I called the hospital this morning and paid for my egg share cycle and I am just waiting for a phonecall from the drugs company so we can arrange delivery.got to admit that I am absolutely **** scared about the whole thing at the mo.Just feels like its moving so fast and I am so worried about all the things that could go wrong,got so much on at the mo aswell that my head is in a spin.Just need someone to give me a reality slap across my face and I will be fine   I think !!!! I am starting to get af pains so I hope the witch doesnt keep me waiting too long.

Love to all

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hi girls,

Sorry I haven't been on for a bit. Had my scan on Thursday and only had 3 big and 4 small follies so I had to up my dose of menopur. Had to stay at home on Friday to wait for the drugs to be delivered and I don't have a PC at home So I couldn't catch up with you lovely ladies.

Been back for another scan today and I have 7 big and 3 small follies so have to take one more dose of menopur then it's EC on Thursday!   . Just hoping that I have 10 follies all with eggs then for the best chance.

I think I have just about caught up on all your news.

Linds honey I am so sorry that it didn't work for you this time. I had everything crossed for your little fighter.   to you and DH. Take care hon.

Julie   to you and DH. I'm hoping that it heralds a new stage in your life     .

Jo so glad that your cyst is going down and you have started stimming. The injections do get better hon  .

Moomin wow! That's good news about your bumper follie harvest     for ec on the 13th.

Starr  - glad you had a good break.

Kelly - good to see you back - we missed you.

Hi to Sarah, Erica, Struthie - good luck for tomorrow  , Lilly, Jed, Molly, Holly, Jillypops, Shazia   , Lou, candy ans everyone I've forgotten     .

D x


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Doods,

Fantastic news on the follie front !!Knew you could do it  Here is a big follie dance just for you follie queen                   

Kelly x


----------



## Miss Jules (May 9, 2005)

Moomin

Well done for so many lovely follies. Really pleased for you and Richard. Heres hoping for plain sailing and a great outcome.

Jules
xx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Jules....  can't believe how quickly your pregnancy is progressing. How are you keeping


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Kelly I start tomorrow! All being well that is xxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Struthie,

Good luck for tomorrow,hopefully I wont be far behind you,lets hope there are plenty of posotive outcomes for all of us cycling together         

Moomin-when is your next scan hunny?? is it this thurs

Kelly x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Everyone

Kelly - yup next one is on Thursday at 9.15am, hoping to get details of egg collection confirmed then as well, can't believe that hopefully this time next week, egg collection will be over and done with, and then it will be the wait to see how many fertilise.  Any sign of  yet?

Struthie - Good luck for tomorrow, will be thinking of you.    

Julie - Sorry to hear that you are having such a pants time at the moment.  I am sure any new employer will be understanding, if they want you enough they will bend over backwards to help you.  When I got made redundant I started a new job at the beginning of my first IUI and they were really good, I didn't tell them what the time off was for but said that it was on going hospital treatment and they never asked any questions.  Also my current job have been fab, I know I am lucky as I am friends with my team leader but when I applied for the job and went for my interview i was in the 2ww for my second IUI and that point did not when or if I would be moving on to IVF.  Good luck with whatever you decide to do.    

Erica - Any more news on your redundancy..... why is life such a cow at times!!!   

Jo - How is the stimming going?  When is your scan?

Doods - well done on the follies.  And good luck for Egg collection on Thursday.  We were hoping for Friday for our egg collection but I didn't respond as well to the drugs as the consultant had hoped based on our IVF so has been delayed by a few days.  First scan only showed 4 follies and I now have about 12..... wonder if I will have more on Thursday    

Starr - Not long now until you  start..   

All is well here, still feeling bloated and getting some twinges, have also felt dog tired the last couple of days, work have been fab, meant to have gone to the other hospital today for work, but my team leader was really worried as I looked pale and tired and decided to cancel so that I could stay at my desk in the warm.  Also hospital has a major  outbreak of D&V, didn't fancy catching that so close to EC!!!

My mum has been back to see her original consultant today and things are going well now, her GP has put her on to Warfarin and the funny turns she has been having with her heart have finally stopped.  Today they told her that this is quite normal, she sounds so much more positive and happier today, even planning a weekend to come down and see us.  Looks like things are improving.  

Had better go and think about getting some tea ready, got home from work at 2.30pm and have done bugger all, but feel better for doing nothing... early night tonight ready to be back at work at 6am tomorrow morning.

Love to you all

Moomin
xx


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi everyone

Moomin - hope you are feeling OK. Good luck for your next scan on Thursday   

Hi Kelly - hope you are OK. Good luck for cycling very soon!!    

Struthie - lots of luck for tomorrow   

Doods - great news on your follies  . Good luck for your EC    

Julie - so sorry to hear you ar having a bad time. Hope you are OK and that things will work out. Thinking of you. 

Hi Erica - hope you are OK 

Jo - hope you are getting on alright with the stimming 

Linds - hope you are OK  

Hi to Jules, Jed, Starr, Jilly, Lou & everyone else   

I had my baseline scan today which went well    I start my stimming injections tomorrow  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

HI LOVELIES!!

So sorry it's taken me a week to get in touch.  We've not had a minute to ourselves since we arrived but hopefully with the wedding over things will settle down.

This is just a mega quickie for now.

Sending you all my love and thoughts.  Julie - I don't know why you have to go through so much.  I wish there was something I could do.... You both must be reeling from the shock.  I so hope a way forward becomes clear very soon.  Thanks for your pm and will be sending one to you very very soon 

Linds - so dissapointing for you both.  You're in my thoughts and I'm willing things to get better for you both with great speed  

Erica - loves your sister is indeed very brave and you are a little trooper too with all you have going on.  Really hoping you get some answers very soon and lets hope they will be straight forward and your GP can sort it out for you     to horrible person at specialists!!!  Sorry to hear about redundancies for you too, horrible, horrible time all round.

Moomin - pleased to hear that your follies did a huge growth spurt and here's all the luck in the world to you    

Kelly - and to you of course too sweets  

Oooh and not to mention a big brave well done to Jo!!  Good luck with your next steps!!  Can't wait to hear how you get on    

Shazia - good luck with the 2ww hunny!  SO pleased everything went ahead ok   and    

Starr - hunny how are you  Hope everything is falling into place and building work going well  

Murtle  

Molly and KJ - massive to you both. Will be in touch soon and yes email is the same  

Jed - thanks for pm    Huntsman sounded revolting!!!!  See it's 25 in Syders today - yipeee!!

Aaahh  and lastly but not leastly -  CANDERS!! HAPPY BIRTHDAY SWEETHEART   

I know there are a zillion mentions I've left out but unfortunately gotta go and meet DH.  It's his first day at work and can't wait to hear how he's getting on.  We have a little house on site and I'm playing the 1950s housewife with lunch on the table for him.  So far all going well altho a couple of little dramas....  Thankfully Mr Claws safe and sound with us again - phew!!  Car and house hunting this afternoon....
Beautiful sunny day about 23 degrees...

Missed you all huge amounts and have been in my thoughts.  

Love you all
H xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Morning lovely ladies,

Holly   good to see you online already, Glad the move went well and   is fine -I was worried about him. Hope the house and car hunting goes well.

Julie    sorry to hear that your work are making things worse by mucking you about. Hope they sort it out soon and give you both a big redundancy package so you can relax a bit.

Sarah   good news about the stimming.

Struthie   today.

Moomin hope you get your ec date soon, follie  .

Jo hope the injections are going ok  

Kelly thanks for the follie dance - I can feel them growing already   . Hope you can get started soon   .

Big        to Starr, Linds, Lilly, Molly, Jillypops, Kj, CK, Candy, Erica, Jed and Shazia    and anyone I've forgotten.

D x


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Kelly -  you did ask for a reality check   Try not to worry so much, you'll be fine after all you've got all of us.
Doods - Great news about follies   & wishing you all the very best for ec Thursday    
Struthie -   as it all begins today!!
Moomin - Great news about your mom   thank goodness for that. Lots of luck for appt Thursday   
Julie -    pm on it's way, hope you're bearing up mate. 
Sarah - Great news that baseline scan went well & you've got the go ahead for stimming    
Jo -   How's you? Hope injections are ok.
Holly - Aaawwwww lovely to have you back hunny    we have   Glad Mr Claws is safe & well &   with the car & house hunting. Lucky you............................in the   
Jilly -  sorry for not getting chance to mail yesterday, will do it later.........then again might not       

Love to Starr, Shazia, Petal, Molly, Kj, Catwoman (where have you disappeared to again   ) & everyone else   have a good day.

Erica.xx


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Hi everyone,

I'm here.  I have been checking on you all, just not feeling like posting lately.  Sorry, nothing personal, just busy, been on a diet (so tired), started new job and generally slacking from the site.

Holly, so glad to see you and Mr Claws made it safely to NZ.  How is it? Sounds like beautiful weather.  Welcome back to the Southern Hemisphere.

Julie, I am so unbelievably sorry to hear about work.  Thinking of you loads, and hoping things turn around soon.

Linds, I am so sorry.  

Struthie, hope you are feeling better.

Jo, very good of you to go out running.  I have to say it was your post that enticed me to finally post.

Doods, good luck for Thursday.       

Sorry guys, I am thinking of everyone else, just having a hard time remembering how many people to send personals to.

As for me.  I have just been through implantation of last frozen embie.  This time we had assisted hatching, and I am over half way through 2ww now.  Feel like AF is on the way, and not looking forward to doing it all again.
We see our consultant on Thursday.  I have a feeling we're moving on to blastocyst transfer.  3 failed implantations entitles you to that here.  Will let you know after we see him.

At the moment, feet up after Progesterone.
See you all soon.
Jodi


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Struthie – sorry to hear that you have had a difficult couple of days. Hope you are feeling better xx
Hi Jed – hope you enjoyed your run xx
Erica – hope the migraine has gone – thx for the pm xx
Kelly –    for egg share – not long now  xx
Doods – glad the follies have come on for you xx
Moomin – good luck for Thursday.  Glad your mum is feeling better xx
Sarah – glad your scan went well – will pm you back about next week xx
Holly – lovely to see you back on the boards.  Glad the journey home was OK & that Mr Claws is with you xx
Julie – hope work isn’t too bad – any news on the official notice? xx
Jodi -    for the embie xx

Well I’m feeling a bit blue.  I went to work yesterday & came home early with a banging head.  I had some Sudafed last night & this morning as I’ve had sinus pain (am off work again).   I then suddenly thought I’d better call the hosp & check what I can take for this, and they told me I shouldn’t have been taking anything other than paracetomol or ibuprofen.  Now that I’ve sat and thought about it, I also had some Beechams tablets over the weekend.  
I really wish I’d asked at my scan last week as I was poorly then, but I also wish they had said something about what I could take and what I couldn’t, as they know I’ve had the flu.  
I’m now really worried that I’ve messed this cycle up by taking some flu medication, and that it will all have been a waste of time.  I have my scan in the morning, so will find out then, but am feeling a bit tearful about it all and trying to prepare myself for a poor response.

Jo
xx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi everyone 

Julie - I hope you can find another job very soo,and I am ok thank you for asking

Moomin - glad everything is going well for you 

Jo - I'm sure all will be fine,good luck tomorrow 

Holly - lovely to hear from you,we have missed you!

As for me,well I had a scan this morning,forgot to shave my legs whoops!
Anyway all was fine no cysts this time and have started the sniffing so its all systems go again!

Will be back later xxx


----------



## struthie (Sep 28, 2004)

Yes Julie I know   but I shaved the important bits lol

Just realised I have my knickers on inside out whoops!!


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo9,
I can't quite remember where you are up to in your cycle.

Just remind me, and I'm sure I can help allay some of your fears about drugs.

Jodi


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jodi

I started stimming last Thursday, so this is day 6 for me.

Jo


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Jo,
I know you will probably want to hear this from your clinic, but it doesn't really matter a whole lot what you take in the first part of your cycle.

The largest risk comes following ET.  That is when the risk of teratogenicity (damage to the embryo) can occur due to drugs.
I personally only take Paracetamol following ET.

Don't think that Sudafed is going to harm your chances.  It would if you had already had ET, but this is an area I work in, so I can pretty much assure you that you haven't done anything terrible.

Don't fret sweetie!
Silly nurse telling you otherwise
Jodi


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

by the way Jo,

My clinic says drugs such as Ibuprofen close to ET decrease your risk of implantation.

So, better check with your own doctor.
Jodi


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Afternoon all

Hope you are all ok, sorry no personals today, so tired, and felt so sick at work today, early mornings really don't suit me when i am stimming!!! Feeling bloated today and getting quite a few more twinges today, so hoping everthing is ok. Had a bit of a panic yesterday.... *SORRY TMI COMMING UP* but have had some EWCM the last couple of days and worried that I might have ovulated early, but having read through some of the ask a nurse thread this seems to be normal, and also feeling more bloated today, so hoping all is ok when I go for my scan on Thursday.    

Have decided to try and take the maximum time off work possible, have got 10 days off from this Friday but have emailed my GP to see if she can sign me off for the last week of Feb, which means I will go back to work just before testing day.... not sure how I am going to feel working shifts and getting up in the middle of the night and doing the old cyclogest twice a day, will see what she says, have had a couple of really nice emails from her the last couple of days, saying that she is thinking of us. 
    

Big fat hello to you all, and will catch up with some personals soon, feeling brain dead!!!!

Love to you

Moomin
xxxx

PS Holly glad to see that you made it home safely, we have missed you


----------



## Lil-J (Jul 1, 2005)

Hi Jodi
Thanks for the info - I feel a bit better about it all now.  I haven't (and won't) take any ibuprofen.
Sorry about the delay in replying - my battery died on the laptop & I had a fat ginger cat pinning me down on the setee.
Jo
xx


----------



## lilly2k3 (Sep 20, 2003)

Afternoon girls,

Hope you are all well. It has taken me ages to catch up and I have only been away for a couple of days. My DH has a tummy bug and is behaving like he needs his own fleet of nurses so has kept me busy for the last few days  feeling a little tired of it now so have come to visit you lovely lot 

Kellydallard – Great to see you “officially back”  
How are the bed times going with Oli?

Star – I am glad you had a fab time with Micky and Minnie  

********** – OMG what terrible news for you and DH  

Struthie – Good to see you are sniffing at last!  
With your knickers inside out and hairy legs you sound like a crazy sniffer alright!

JED – I could not cope without a bath, it is how i deal with stress  

Moomin05 – Great news about your mum. 
I asked my clinic about the EWCM in the later parts of stimming  and they said it is normal and due to the high oestrogen levels  

Holly – great to see you back posting and settling in  

Jodie – How are you?     For embie.

Jo9 – I am sure you will be just fine, good luck for your scan  

 to the rest who i have not mentioned yet.

Well back to the grind!


----------



## ERIKA (Sep 2, 2004)

Jodi -      nice to have you back, good luck with the rest of your   let's hope Mr Frosty is snuggling in nicely.
Jo - Hope Jodi has put your mind at rest   Try not to worry & good luck tomorrow.
Julie - Sorry it took so long, but it's a big one (said the actress to the bishop   )
Moomin -   for Thursday I'm sure everything will be fine.
Lilly - Man Tummy Bug is as bad as Man Flu awful diseases  Hope he feels better soon so that you get relieved of nursing duties.

 everyone, have a good evening.

Erica.xx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Afternoon all,

Its been quite busy on here today 

My drugs should be coming in the morning,so I am just waiting for the lovely af to come  My protocol came through in the post today aswell and I started reading everything and put it down 5 minutes later cos my brain cells started popping cos there was too much to read!!

Moomin- sorry your feeling a bit pants hunny,cant believe how fast its moving now,cant wait to be your text buddy  

Holly- g'day mate !!!!   so glad your all safe and spund,looking forward to all your gossip!!

Julie-what a pain that work are making this hard for you,hope they put you straight very soon!!

Erica-thanks for the reality check hunny   

Lily-men eh!!! how is it they never look after we are ill ?? Oli's bed times are great now,he is such a good boy.Hope your ok

Jo-hows stimming going 

Struthie-lmao at your knickers inside out   class act hunny

Jodi-heres hoping your little frostie does the trick        

Sarah- great news that you start stimming tomorrow,good luck 

Well thats it from me for now-got to go and feed all 8 rabbits !!!! (2 are my original ones) only sold 1 baby so far and I have advertised all over town 

Kelly x


----------



## doods28 (May 23, 2005)

Hiya girls,

Starting to get excited about Thursday now. I haven't really had many symptoms from the stimms until now but today I feel really bloated and am having lots of little niggles - lets hope it is the follies having a sprint finish so I have lots of lovely eggies. Have to do my HCG jab at 8pm tonight.

I have found myself symptom spotting already   . I keep fogetting I haven't had the IVF yet, I think it must be 'cos I've been jabbing for so long! God knows what I will be like on the 2ww  .

D x


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi ya Doods

Good luck for Thursday, I will be there with you next week hopefully, was hoping for EC on Friday but been delayed now until monday due to a slow response to the stimms. Will find out on Thursday for definiate.  Know how you feel with the bloating, I am feeling the same way.

Moomin
xxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

OMG - I am bleeding - Can't get hold of my consultant as he is away - not sure what to do!!!

Any ideas - I feel ok, just tired, and bloated - is this right or not?

I am so worried now that I won't even get to egg collection


----------



## starr (Mar 23, 2004)

Katherine.... can't give advice but am here holding your hand xxxxx

Hellooo sorry been awol but loads going on again....


Holly so glad you're there safely... Mr Claws' journey wasn;t 3 months then eh !!

Julie how awful for you honey xx  Here's hoping that bigger and better things are round the corner for you.  x

Candy so sorry i missed your birthday. Lots of belated   to you xx

Kelly when do you expect to start ??

Doods good luck for e/c on thursday xx

Lots of man flu around at the moment.. poor boys ah  

Ooh gone brain dead now.  Got my drugs and an appointment on thurs am to show me how to use them. My info sheet says 3 weeks d/r that seems longer than most on here??  Getting excited/nervous now xx

Love to allxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## moomin05 (Jul 13, 2005)

Looks like it is all over for us before we even start! I am now bleeding like full blown AF, have been in contact with the gynae department at the hopital and waiting for a dr to call me back.  

Don't know how I feel


----------



## sarahjj (Oct 1, 2005)

Oh Moomin - I hope the hospital get back to you soon and that everything is OK. Fingers crossed for you - try not to worry     

Starr - great news on your drugs & appointment. I had my d/r jabs for over 3 weeks - as it had to be extended as the clinic was so busy. I think it just depends when the clinic can fit in the EC. Good luck    

Doods - good luck for Thursday   

Kelly - great that you are starting soon. Hope you are OK  and those rabbits are behaving  

Struthie - isn't it supposed to be lucky to have your knickers on inside out??   Hopefully its a good sign     Good luck with the sniffing.

Hi Jodi - lots of luck for your 2ww    

Jo - hope you are OK. Have sent you pm  

Julie - hope you are OK. Good luck with the job hunt.  

Holly - glad you arrived safely. Hope everything goes well for you   

Hi Lilly, Erica, Sahzia, Petal, Jed & everyone else  

Sarahjj
x


----------



## jodsterrun (Jan 3, 2005)

Moomin,
Don't despair totally.  On my stimming cycle, I bled about a week into the cycle, worse than my usual AF.  clinic and I thought it was over, and worse, maybe I'd been pregnant and miscarried.  Freak out time!

Long and short of it was, on blood tests and otherwise everything progressed as it should, and I got 18 eggs.

Weird, but very unpleasant.

Julie, my clinic definitely says about all Non-steroidal anti-inflammatories (Nurofen etc, also Aspirin), not to take it as it decreases implantation.  I have taken it outside IVF times, especially for AF pain.  Don't know how else to deal with it.
I don't know of any evidence to say it decreases overall fertility.

Have I explained that OK?
Jo, I hope the clinic has cleared up your concerns.
Jodi


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Oooh Moomin - I don't know what to say except that I hope Jodi's post holds a little light of hope for you and you can continue.  Ugh    How horribly stressful hunny  I'm hoping for good news tomorrow....

Jodi - hey huns!  You're on your 2ww already!!  Good luck and hope your lovely frostie brings you the happiness you deserve      Also hope your consultant appt goes well and you get the answers and advice you're looking for  

Julie - think it's wholly unfair that you are unable to apply for jobs when things are still under wraps and no one is giving you difinitive answers    Hope this won't last long so you can put yourself about and be snapped up in no time.  They obviously don't know how lucky they are to have had you and your loyalty even during those hours of reception  

Doods - thanks for welcome back!  It's nice to be home but still doesn't feel real yet.  As for Mr Claws, he's not impressed but I'm hoping he'll come round.  Fortunately he missed us plenty and we've been getting lots of loves but he hates all the traffic noise outside.....  ahhh well he'll get used to it.  Good to hear follies are doing there thing and thoughts are with you for Thursday      Had a good giggle at the symptom checking before EC!!  OMG - what are you going to be like during the 2ww  

Lilly - poor you with poorly DH!  What a great nurse you mustl be though and I'm sure he's feeling a whole lot better from all that TLC.  Your turn for some now!!  Thanks for list too  

Erica - no   today    Aaah well - the weekend is supposed to be ok.  Can you believe it... I'm thinking about doing a duathalon next month    Not sure my fitness will be any good tho and as for training....

Kells - hoping that Ollie is settling down in the evening with his new routine. Sounds like a good plan and means you and DH have longer together and time for some    hee hee    Well you've gotta try and keep up with those bunnies!!  OK what I really meant was that it would give you some time to read all the stuff you've got for to get thru for tx.

Jo - sounds like you've been in a pickle with worry but I'm sure it's all fine. Phew!  Sorry to hear you've not been well tho, you don't need that on top of everything else. All the luck is with you sunshine    

Struthie - heya!  As I also said on the other thread - hoping for good and happy things this time.  You're a real trooper and incredibly strong 

Starr -    Yup Mr Claws arrived in record time with plenty of food!!  It's all starting to become real now isn't it!  Don't worry tho, you've got us!!  Actually... I'm not sure that this is altogether reassuring given that we are a bit of a mad and crazy bunch  

As I said on the other thread...
Still feel like I'm in a spin but early days I guess so should take a few deep breaths and know it will sort itself out.  DH enjoyed his first day and was home before 5pm!  Heaven!  We had so much evening left we didn't know what to do with ourselves.  Think we're going to enjoy a new and more relaxed lifestyle.  Going to take him round the car yards tonite and..... the new series of Lost starts tonite!!  Yipeee!!  Aaah well after all we are almost a year behind with Corrie and Enders....  guess I'm going to have to sign up for that upholstery course I was promising myself!  

Didn't get a chance to tell you yesterday but I did have a melt down moment on Saturday    Think I was really tired and it caught up with me.  I was fed up of hearing about how wonderful my younger sister is at coping with things (she really soooooooo isn't) and it all came pouring out.  Think it was good for everyone all round and created a greater understanding of what has been going on in our lives for the past 5 years.  Not sure if it will help going fwd or not but we've put it all out there and can only see.

Right - better get on and see if I can find any sensational bargains on Trademe (NZ's equivalent to Ebay  )

Back tomoz I hope!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
H


----------



## Holly C (Sep 22, 2004)

Ooops - new home too >>>

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,48024.0.html

xx
H


----------

